# Exhaust manifold guestion



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

1966 gto. The engine and manifolds were in a 68 firebird. Did I make a mistake with the motor mounts or do I need another drivers side manifold? It’s really close


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

that sure looks like a mid 70's manifold with 3 collector bolts....

you need a set of correct set of std manifolds with 2 bolt flange

or better yet buy a set of HO manifolds for the 64-67

Scott

whats the part number on your exhaust manifolds ?


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If that's the only problem with using those manifolds, looks like you could just grind off enuff of the flange, so that there will be no contact. Looks like you'll still have enuff meat around the hole for it to work. 

But, the high dollar manifolds mentioned would be nice, if you can afford 'em.

https://www.ramairrestoration.com/rm-1-d-port-ram-air-style-factory-headers.html

https://www.ramairrestoration.com/rm-1-os-d-port-ram-air-style-factory-headers-oversized.html


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks, I think they are mid 70's exhaust manifolds. I hate to say it, but I may go with a set of headers, until I find my "forever engine"
Just wondering how much clearance I would need? How much side to side movement.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

If you decide to go with headers, Hedman #28140 3-tubes might be a good choice, since they will fit so many body styles. Might make 'em easier to sell, when the time comes. Might even be able to find some decent used 3-tubes for a real good price. 

https://www.streetsideauto.com/p/he...cHxSlFQcRJVcXBvcD4h-lFhsc4PzGSCsaAnPREALw_wcB

Some insist on coated 4-tubes with at least 1 3/4" size tubes, even on mild street only cars. It's your money, so your call.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I would think 1/4" to 3/8 for the torque roll 1/2 is nice

is your forever motor a WS 66 389 or a 455

it would make a difference on where I would spend MY money

Scott


----------

